# Maybe I recovered but I still feel weird?



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

I still have fear that something is not quite right, still spaced out but not too much. Does this mean I'm not there yet? 
3 months now and counting


----------



## Jaybird (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey!

I have read a few of your posts and it sounds like you're on the path. However, life is a journey, and I feel this is applicable to DP or any other disorder also, the destination should be getting to a point where you are able to be content with your life. For me, I believe DP will be something I have indefinitely. So the trick isn't making it go away forever. Like people who have depression. Medication, therapy, support groups, all make it so disorders and imbalances don't rule our life. So when the episodes come we can still maintain cognitive awareness and be mindful enough to put in the concerted effort to reconnect, even if we don't want to. One day at a time is a phrase so oft thrown around in recovery, it becomes a weathered kneejerk reaction to anything. But that's what it comes down to. Set sights out on things you want to do. Day by day work towards it. Some days will be hard. Some days will be great and leave more room and energy to push yourself forward. You are not there. You are here. Now. With a forum of people who support you. In a life that is yours to take control over.

You've got this!


----------



## Jabato (Jul 19, 2014)

Sounds like you're definitely recovering, maybe not just there yet but give it a bit more time.


----------



## RiseAboveThought (Aug 6, 2014)

You are certainly on road recovery but, stop being conscious of your own mind and you will recover with time and do not chase it. Best wishes.


----------



## half-life (Aug 15, 2012)

I also believe this is like diabetes. i dont think there is ever a time I will be totally recovered and invulnerable to DP. I think it is a maintenance thing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been dealing with DP since I was 13 I am now 28. I know now what it is and I know Minot alone! Sometimes it's worse than other times but I just breathe and tell myself I'm ok! Defiantly the most uncomfortable feeling I've ever had!


----------



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you all very much, definetly better but not there yet. Can't wait until I post MY recovery story here one day. Keeping positive <3 many hugs to all


----------



## Loveisthekey (Nov 18, 2013)

Just look back and remember how worse it once was and how far you have come. If you did that, you can undoubtedly get to the point where you are completely recovered. It takes time, of course, just forget about it and engage in life as much as possible. Use this time to work with yourself, read self-help books and improve those areas in your life that you think pulled you into this state in the first place.


----------

